# ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد



## M a r i a m (31 مايو 2008)

*ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد

Shift + E : الضمة 
Shift + X : السكون
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : الكسرة 

ذ + Shift : الشدة 
Shift + Z : المدة 
Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم ​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد*

ممممممممممممممم ... جميل 
يا سلام عليك يا يارا كنت لسة بدور على طريقة كتابة التشكيل على النت لقيت موضوعك ادامى علطووول 

ميرسى ليكي يا جميل


----------



## M a r i a m (31 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ممممممممممممممم ... جميل
> يا سلام عليك يا يارا كنت لسة بدور على طريقة كتابة التشكيل على النت لقيت موضوعك ادامى علطووول
> 
> ميرسى ليكي يا جميل



*اى خدعة
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## jehan (7 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى ليكي


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي جيهان لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## kokielpop (21 يونيو 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك ​*


----------



## Fadie (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد*

موضوع جميل و كنت محتاجه شكرا يارا


----------



## emy (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد*

_شكرا يا يارا اوى _
_انا برضه مكنتش عارف بيعملوها ازاى _
_شكرا يا كوكو اوى_​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك ​*



_ميرسي ياكوكى لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد*



fadie قال:


> موضوع جميل و كنت محتاجه شكرا يارا



_اى خدمة يامشرفتنا العزيز فادى
نورت الموضوع
وميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد*



emy قال:


> _شكرا يا يارا اوى _
> _انا برضه مكنتش عارف بيعملوها ازاى _
> _شكرا يا كوكو اوى_​



_اى خدمة ياحبيبتي
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2008)

*الله عليكى ديما كدة بتجيبلنا الحاجات اللى مانعرفش عنها حاجة *
*ودى اجمل حاجة *
*شكرا جدا يا يارا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي جوجو لردك ومرورك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## red_pansy (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد*

*ميرسسسسسسى ياقمرررررررررررررررة كان نفسى اعرف بجد اشكل ازاى *

*ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياحبي لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## *malk (12 يوليو 2008)

*واااااااااااااو*

*بجد ميرسى*

*كنت عايزاة*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياكيكي لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى ياسكر​_


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> <b><div align="center"><font face="Arial Black"><font size="5"><font color="Blue">ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد<br>
> <br>
> Shift + E : الضمة <br>
> Shift + X : السكون<br>
> ...



:new5: منذ مدة وانا احاول ان اختبر العملية دي وما كنت اعرف الا واحدة منهم
شكرا" لاني من الدقيقة دي ساباشر كتابتي لحاجة مهمة 
ششششششششششششششكرا كثيرا" على المعلومات:new5:


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي كليم متى لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> *ازاى تشكل كلامك النحوي على الكيبورد
> 
> shift + e : الضمة
> shift + x : السكون
> ...



_كنت دايما عايز اعرف ذلك   حقا منتهى الشكر لمحبتك الرب يباركك_


----------



## M a r i a m (8 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يالنهيسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (8 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح
حبيبتى ابوسك
حينفعنى فى كتابة الترانيم والحاجات المتعلقه بالخدمة اشكرك يا قلبى بالشده والضمه والفتحه


----------



## M a r i a m (8 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ماري أم يوسف لزوقك وكلامك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​


----------

